# My bow got here!



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

congrats on the new bow. nothing wrong with a 2010


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just curious did you get it at a good price since it was a 2010?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice bow.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome bow. 2010 bows are just as good as any 2011 bow and there probably a little cheaper.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its not like one year really matters. i mean the technology in one year is not going to change that drastically. nice bow, happy shooting.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice. What are you going to put on it?


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Just curious did you get it at a good price since it was a 2010?


 Yep, I sure did haha.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> Nice. What are you going to put on it?


For sights I just put some Extreme sights on it. For a rest I put the Alpine Archery Whisperflite. I shot it for the first time last night. And man it shoots nice!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

nice, hope u like it. 
Not to bash your bow at all but I will probably never get a bowtech now since I have heard that their warranty and what not has gone in the trash in a way and they keep having cam problems with the destroyers and now the new invasion cpx's. But I have always liked the center pivot bows!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> nice, hope u like it.
> Not to bash your bow at all but I will probably never get a bowtech now since I have heard that their warranty and what not has gone in the trash in a way and they keep having cam problems with the destroyers and now the new invasion cpx's. But I have always liked the center pivot bows!


You know I have heard the same things, a couple of times now about there customer service. I've heard its went down ever since they were bought by Savage....personally my dad has had GREAT costomer service with Savage, so it doesnt make since that Bowtech wouldn't. So who knows...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think most of the people with cs problems from bowtech are just blowing smoke.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

cool bow


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

It is an FLX right?



Ignition kid said:


> nice, hope u like it.
> Not to bash your bow at all but I will probably never get a bowtech now since I have heard that their warranty and what not has gone in the trash in a way and they keep having cam problems with the destroyers and now the new invasion cpx's. But I have always liked the center pivot bows!


they ended up making Cam grooves deeper on Destroyers.. I havent heard anything about the invasions?


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


>


That's a good lookin' bow. Congrats!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I think most of the people with cs problems from bowtech are just blowing smoke.


Ok...let me restate. My dad has had great service with Savage. But recentely had problems with Bowtechs's costumer service for 2 weeks straight.....so sorry to be blowin you smoke....


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

awesome bow had one myself most dead in hand bow i ever had and super quiet hope you make somthing bleed with it and congrats


----------

